# Priming for a blast with dnp???



## Trump (Mar 8, 2019)

Just been having a read online and came across a thread on another board about priming for a blast on DNP. 
The guy basically started 10 day DNP run the same day he started his blast of long esters. He explained it that while you lose that body fat and as the dnp comes out of your system the aas kicks in and your body soaks up all your nutrition and along with the aas catapults your growth. 
Anyone done this or heard of this, dnp +tren sounds like fun.


----------



## Oblivious (Mar 8, 2019)

Wouldnt it be better to be on tren for 4 weeks then blast the DNP ? If you are using long esters that is, It would have the same effect I imagine if not better because you are already experiencing the anabolic response from the tren meaning no muscle loss in those 10 days plus the tren does raise your metabolism a tiny bit, only problem is Trensomnia+Night Sweats+DNP wouldnt be a fun time but i guess 10 days isnt horrible? 
all that i said could be horse shit for I know, ive only ran dnp by itself, im about to trun a tren cycle and you just gave me an idea ahah


----------



## Trump (Mar 8, 2019)

I really don’t know maybe starting at the same time would be better so you don’t have the tren sides kick in at same time as dnp. Even though they say long esters take longer to kick in they are still working from the minute you inject them


----------



## Jin (Mar 8, 2019)

Trump said:


> I really don’t know maybe starting at the same time would be better so you don’t have the tren sides kick in at same time as dnp. Even though they say long esters take longer to kick in they are still working from the minute you inject them



You need DNP AND TREN Together, to get ripped? 

Are we really talking about this?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 8, 2019)

Just my opinion that aas and dnp used together is a waste of dnp. Some might be cool with a low dose of dnp, but the sides of lethargy, being out of breath all the time, and it's ability to waste energy is not conducive to training hard.


----------



## Trump (Mar 8, 2019)

Just because you ask a question doesn’t mean it’s what you intend to do. I read the thread found it interesting and wanted an opinion.

Also it wasn’t to get ripped the idea as I read it is it puts your body in a state where it wants to grow.


----------



## Trump (Mar 8, 2019)

This is copy and paste of part the thread I read..

I run a lot of DNP, sometimes off AAS, sometimes while on, and sometimes just before. 
It always seems to 'prime' me or 'reset' me for new growth to occur. 
I haven't noticed much of a difference as far as timing goes.
If you do it right at the beginning of a cycle, you may not like the way you look, 
since your muscles will be a little flat but you may still be holding water. 
It takes a good 10-14 days for me to lose all the water weight from a DNP run. 

The protocol I like best as far as results and looking/feeling decent the whole time is this:

IGF1(really helps keep you full, which really helps during training since DNP sucks the glucose right out of you)
50mg tren EOD (low dose, just enough to hold on to mass while running DNP
5-7 days after last DNP cap, begin higher dosed, short ester  AAS cycle.

^this is what has worked best for me. The DNP flattens and depletes you, but much less when the IGF1 is in there,
very shortly after the DNP is done, you blast yourself with anabolics and watch your body suck in nutrients like
a vacuum. My body just seems to absorb whatever I put in it once the DNP is over.

If using all long ester gear, you could start the DNP at the same time as the AAS. I think it will help you grow and
get better results than if you didn't run DNP at all, but I don't think you will experience the full 'super compensation'
effect you may have read about. 

Going from a glucose depleted watery mess to an entirely anabolic environment practically overnight makes for some 
very visible daily changes in your physique.


----------



## Jin (Mar 8, 2019)

Trump said:


> This is copy and paste of part the thread I read..
> 
> I run a lot of DNP, sometimes off AAS, sometimes while on, and sometimes just before.
> It always seems to 'prime' me or 'reset' me for new growth to occur.
> ...


 So we can see it.


----------



## Trump (Mar 8, 2019)

What did I do???



Jin said:


> So we can see it.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 8, 2019)

Outside of jumping straight into a short-ester cycle post-dnp, everything else he said was bullshit.

- He didn't have access to real IGF-1 so ignore that. Even if he did, IGF-1 isn't going to do shit to counteract the glycogen depletion from DNP. 

- You do not need tren to maintain muscle on a cut. Especially since DNP itself is anti-catabolic so muscle loss isn't an issue anyway. 

- Post-DNP, yes, you do have a short window of improved nutrient partitioning. This window is ALWAYS shorter than the time you spent actually taking the DNP - during that time anabolism is limited. So, if you are running long esters, you would essentially be sacrificing gains for a period of time that is great than that in which you will make more gains = BEST case scenario...a whitewash. More realistically, you just got ****ed.


----------



## Trump (Mar 8, 2019)

Thanks Zillow that all makes sense



MrRippedZilla said:


> Outside of jumping straight into a short-ester cycle post-dnp, everything else he said was bullshit.
> 
> - He didn't have access to real IGF-1 so ignore that. Even if he did, IGF-1 isn't going to do shit to counteract the glycogen depletion from DNP.
> 
> ...


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 8, 2019)

Trump said:


> What did I do???


Copy and paste always shows up black and unable to be read


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 8, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Copy and paste always shows up black and unable to be read



Hello...that's why you always turn it white...just in case....:32 (20):


----------

